# Knoppix: Problem mit Netzwerkkarte



## Snape (8. Juli 2004)

N'abend,
folgendes Szenario:
Knoppix 3.4 auf Festplatte installiert, läuft wunderbar. Ich komme mit der Netzwerkkarte via DSL-Router auch ins Internet.
ABER: Nach jedem Linux-Startvorgang klemmt die Netzwerkverbindung. Konfiguriere ich via K->Knoppix->Netzwerk/Internet->Netzwerkkarte konfigurieren die Netzwerkkarte, funzelt alles wieder wunderbar.
Meine Frage lautet also:
Was kann/muss ich tun, damit ich nicht nach jedem Bootvorgang das o.a. Programm mit Eingabe der Daten starten muss? Gut, per default sind schon die richtigen Werte drin, wie ich auch unter /etc/network/interfaces sehen kann - d.h. wohl dass im Grunde die Daten gespeichert wurden - aber irgendwie muss doch die Netzwerkkarte automatisch zu aktivieren sein?! Es kann doch nicht sein, dass ich nach jedem Booten zuerst einmal die Netzwerkkarte konfigurieren muss.
Hat jemand eine Idee? Ich verzweifel langsam...


----------



## Franz Degenhardt (9. Juli 2004)

Hallo!

Ich die Netzwerkverbindung einfach nur 'down'? Also kannst du sie per 'ifup eth0' aktivieren? Wenn ja, dann kannst du den Befehl ja einfach in deine .profile mit reinnehmen. Du könntest auch mal überprüfen, welches runlevel bei dir standard ist, rl 3 sollte nämlich eigentlich  die interfaces aktivieren.

Grüsse TrueSun


----------



## Snape (9. Juli 2004)

>Hallo!
>Ich die Netzwerkverbindung einfach nur 'down'?

Vermute ich, weiss ich aber nicht. Wie kann ich das feststellen?

>Also kannst du sie per 'ifup eth0' aktivieren? Wenn ja, dann kannst du den Befehl ja einfach in deine .profile mit reinnehmen.

OK, mal probieren.

>Du könntest auch mal überprüfen, welches runlevel bei dir standard ist, rl 3 sollte nämlich eigentlich  die interfaces aktivieren.
>Grüsse TrueSun

Öh, wo finde ich denn die Angabe über runlevel?


----------



## Franz Degenhardt (9. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Snape _
> *Öh, wo finde ich denn die Angabe über runlevel? *




```
cat /etc/inittab | grep initdefault
```
damit müsstest du eine Zeile ähnlich wie bei mir sehen:
# Default runlevel.
id:3:initdefault:

Die Zahl ist das default runlevel

Weitere Infos, was in dem runlevel so gestartet wird, findest du in /etc/rc.d/rc3

Grüsse TrueSun

edit: Laut netiquette (wie auch immer das geschrieben wird) lässt man beim zitieren Anrede und Gruss weg  Ist nicht bös gemeint.


----------



## Snape (9. Juli 2004)

OK, werde ich heute abend genau unter die Lupe nehmen, vorher komme ich nicht dazu. Werde dann berichten. Danke erst einmal.


----------



## Snape (10. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von TrueSun _
> 
> ```
> cat /etc/inittab | grep initdefault
> ...



Ist bei mir 5.



> Weitere Infos, was in dem runlevel so gestartet wird, findest du in /etc/rc.d/rc3
> Grüsse TrueSun



Das Verzeichnis habe ich nicht. /etc/rc.boot und dann /etc/rc0.d bis /etc/rc6.d und /etc/rcS.d

Was sagt mir das jetzt alles?


----------



## Snape (10. Juli 2004)

>Ich die Netzwerkverbindung einfach nur 'down'? Also kannst du sie per 'ifup eth0' aktivieren?

Ja, reichte wohl aus.

>Wenn ja, dann kannst du den Befehl ja einfach in deine .profile mit reinnehmen. 
>Grüsse TrueSun

Öh, sorry, aber das ist mir ne Nummer zu herb. In der /etc/profile steht unverständliches (für mich) Kauderwelsch. Was muss ich darin wo eintragen?


----------



## Snape (12. Juli 2004)

*Erledigt, hab aufgegeben*

Moin,
habe aufgegeben, nachdem auch mein 32x Brenner nur mit 4x angesprochen wurde. Ich habe nun Suse 9 installiert. Mal schauen, was für Probleme da auf mich warten... Das erste war gleich, dass gcc nicht standardmäßig mitinstalliert wurde, ebensowenig wie Mozilla.


----------



## Franz Degenhardt (12. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Snape _
> *Öh, sorry, aber das ist mir ne Nummer zu herb. In der /etc/profile steht unverständliches (für mich) Kauderwelsch. Was muss ich darin wo eintragen? *


Einfach als letzten Befehl dort eintragen.

Schade dass du aufgegeben hast, mit den "praktischen" Desktopmanagern wie z.B. bei Suse lernt man nicht mehr soviel. 

Wenn du auf Annehmlichkeiten wie apt-get (debian) verzichten und Suse benutzen willst, solltest du darauf achten, gleich bei der Installation alle Komponenten zu installieren, da das Nachinstallation immer mit cd-Kramerei und Abhängigkeitsproblemen verbunden ist.

Grüsse TrueSun


----------



## mathiu (12. Juli 2004)

> da das Nachinstallation immer mit cd-Kramerei und Abhängigkeitsproblemen verbunden ist.



Also so schlimm ist es nun auch wieder nicht, aber TrueSun hat schon recht, apt ist wohl die Nr. 1 bei Packetmanagern..


----------



## Snape (12. Juli 2004)

>Schade dass du aufgegeben hast

Naja, bin halt kein Kommandozeilenfreund, und das mit ifup eth0 war wohl ein Trugschluss. Nach dem Eintragen klappte es weiterhin nicht.

>mit den "praktischen" Desktopmanagern wie z.B. bei Suse lernt man nicht mehr soviel. 

Eigentlich will ich das System in erster Linie benutzen und nicht kryptische Kommandozeilenhacks lernen. Denn darauf beschränkten sich bisher alle Problemlösungen.

>Wenn du auf Annehmlichkeiten wie apt-get (debian) verzichten

Ich hatte die Wahl, auf eine vorhandene Suse DVD zurückzugreifen oder Debian extra herunter zu laden, also habe ich Suse genommen... 

>und Suse benutzen willst, solltest du darauf achten, gleich bei der Installation alle Komponenten zu installieren, da das Nachinstallation immer mit cd-Kramerei und Abhängigkeitsproblemen verbunden ist.
>Grüsse TrueSun

Mist, dass ich den Tipp erst jetzt lese. Es gab tatsächlich schon Probleme, weil standardmäßig u.a. gcc nicht mitinstalliert wird. Den benötigte ich jedoch für Xnc. Allerdings ist mir nicht bewusst, an welcher Stelle der Installation ich das hätte auswählen können - 3 Klicks und die Installation war abgeschlossen...
Die Abhängigkeiten kann Suse inzwischen schon ganz gut handhaben und die CD-Kramerei beschränkte sich bisher darauf, die DVD einfach im Laufwerk zu lassen. 
Ich lasse mich dann mal überraschen, ob ich noch Eclipse, JBuilder, Opera, Vnc, einen Webserver und einen ftp-Server aufgesetzt bekomme - ohne Kommandozeile...


----------



## Sway (12. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Snape _
> Naja, bin halt kein Kommandozeilenfreund, und das mit ifup eth0 war wohl ein Trugschluss. Nach dem Eintragen klappte es weiterhin nicht.


Also mit */etc/init.d/networking restart* sollte das klappen

Schade das du keine Lust hast dich mit der Komandozeile anzufreunden. Das ist das mächtigste Werkzeug wenn man es beherscht und eigendlich ist es nicht wirklich schwer


----------



## Snape (12. Juli 2004)

>Also mit */etc/init.d/networking restart* sollte das klappen

Tja, zu spät. Hätte auch immer noch das Problem mit dem Brenner hinterlassen.

>Schade das du keine Lust hast dich mit der Komandozeile anzufreunden. Das ist das mächtigste Werkzeug *wenn man es beherscht* und eigendlich ist es nicht wirklich schwer  

Dass es mächtig ist, möchte ich gar nicht abstreiten, nur die Bedienung, sprich Befehle, Schalter und Optionen sind einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß. ls -lh ist z.B. ein nettes Beispiel. Welcher normale Mensch, der mit Linux noch nichts am Hut hatte, soll a) auf diesen Befehl kommen und b) dann auch noch wissen, wofür -lh steht? Warum legt man das nicht in einen Dialog mit Check- und/oder Comboboxen/RadioButtons mit erklärender Bezeichnung dabei? Das werde ich wohl nie verstehen. Ich bin aber auch inzwischen alt und erfahren genug, um kein gesteigertes Interesse daran zu haben, dass ich mir sowas noch antue. Dafür ist mir meine knappe Zeit einfach zu schade. Und es ist Gott sei Dank auch nicht nötig, sich darin einarbeiten zu müssen. Bedenke, ich bin in erster Linie Endanwender und in dieser Person wenig daran interessiert, in die Innereien einzusteigen. Wenn ich ein Auto kaufe, will ich auch nicht wissen, wie der Motor funktioniert oder wie man die Lichtmaschine austauscht. Ich will *fahren*.

Deshalb: Keine Kompromisse. Weil sie einfach nicht nötig sind.


----------



## RedWing (12. Juli 2004)

> Wenn ich ein Auto kaufe, will ich auch nicht wissen, wie der Motor funktioniert oder wie man die Lichtmaschine austauscht. Ich will fahren.



Bloß das du mit Linux Befehlen nach etwas einarbeiten 5 mal schneller fährst als,
wie mit ner graphischen oberfläche.

Ein einfaches Beispiel:

Zeige alle Dateien die um x.x.36 Uhr geändert wurden:


```
ls -al | grep [0-9][0-9]:36
```

Und ich glaub nicht das ein graphischer Browser, ohne mehrmaliges rumklicken und genaues Suchen dazu in der Lage ist..

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## Sway (13. Juli 2004)

Ich glaube aber das man selbst dahinter kommen muss. Ich hab auch lange für gebraucht


----------



## Snape (13. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von RedWing _
> *Bloß das du mit Linux Befehlen nach etwas einarbeiten 5 mal schneller fährst als,
> wie mit ner graphischen oberfläche.
> 
> ...



Was aber spricht dagegen, all diese Optionen als Checkboxen, Comboboxen, Radiobuttons mit erklärenden Bezeichnungen in einen entsprechenden Dialog "List" oder so zu legen? Und bei Betätigung eines "OK"- oder "Ausführen"-Buttons werden die ausgewählten Optionen usw. eben genau zu Deiner Zeile zusammengefügt und ausgeführt. Mit anderen Worten: Der Kauderwelsch passiert im Hintergrund. Das wäre zeitgemäß und macht eine GUI aus.


----------



## Sway (13. Juli 2004)

Die Macht der GUI ist immer eingeschränkt. Klar ist es einfacher mit Mausklicks zu arbeiten, aber viele Programme bieten eine vielzahl an Möglichenkeiten die man schwer in eine GUI Portieren kann. 

Anderseits hilf eine GUI einem User Befehle auszuführen aus die man nie gekommen wäre. Daher sollte man meiner Meinung nach beides haben um effektiv zu arbeiten. Nur auf eines zu beharren ist kurzsichtig.

Um mehr über ein Programm zu erfahren gibts die schönen Manpages ... *man programmname* ... dann klappts auch mit der Konsole *grins*


----------



## RedWing (13. Juli 2004)

Nichts...
Nur gibt es solche GUIs (noch) nicht.
Hätte weitere Argumente:

1.)GUIs sind instabiler als Terminals...
2.) Lieber schnell ne Zeile geschrieben als 20 mal rumgeklickt...
3.) Die logische Verknüpfung von Befehlen (boolsche Verknüpfung)
4.) Zusammenfassen vieler Befehle in Skripten => Ein Skript kann viele Befehle
gleichzeitig ausführen => Automatisierung

Aber eigentlich egal,weil jeder so wie er / sie meint oder kann und am besten damit 
zurecht kommt, und ich so wie ich will...
Das Wort zum Dienstag 

Gruß

RedWing

//edit:



> Daher sollte man meiner Meinung nach beides haben um effektiv zu arbeiten. Nur auf eines zu beharren ist kurzsichtig.


Ganz meiner Meinung


----------



## Snape (13. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Sway _
> *Die Macht der GUI ist immer eingeschränkt. Klar ist es einfacher mit Mausklicks zu arbeiten, aber viele Programme bieten eine vielzahl an Möglichenkeiten die man schwer in eine GUI Portieren kann.
> 
> Anderseits hilf eine GUI einem User Befehle auszuführen aus die man nie gekommen wäre. Daher sollte man meiner Meinung nach beides haben um effektiv zu arbeiten. Nur auf eines zu beharren ist kurzsichtig.
> ...



Wie ich oben schon schrieb mit dem Auto fahren... ich möchte fahren, wenn Du den Motor auseinander nehmen möchtest, bitte. Aber zum Fahren sollte das nicht nötig sein.

Vor allem: Es gibt ja Beispiele an Betriebssystemen, wo das durchaus möglich ist...


----------



## mathiu (14. Juli 2004)

> Lieber schnell ne Zeile geschrieben als 20 mal rumgeklickt...



Seh ich genauso, aber viele andere sind da anderer Meinung, was auch den Erfolg von M$ erklärt.

Ausserdem ist es nicht wirklich möglich die Vielfältigkeit von regulären Ausdrücken wie sie für grep und sed verwendet werden in ein GUI zu portieren.
Bestimmt ist es möglich, eine grosse Anzahl an Fällen in einem GUI zu verwirklichen, aber es wird niemals alles abdecken.

Trotzdem sind das Dinge, welche Linux braucht um eine Alternative für die normalen User zu sein. Ich kann snape schon verstehen, es hat nicht jeder das Interesse und die Zeit sich mit einer Shell herum zu schlagen. Besonders da die Shell nur dann effektiv ist, wenn man sich wirklich damit auskennt, andernfalls ist man um einiges langsamer.


----------

